# End of the World Midnight Wheat - Review



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

End of the World Midnight Wheat

Brewed by: Shock Top Brewing Co., St. Louis, Missouri
% Alcohol: 6%
Style: Wheat Ale
Price: $8.50 for six 12 oz. bottles

Brewer's Notes: _Ale brewed with midnight wheat, chocolate malt, chili, and spice._

This Shock Top brew pours a cloudy copper color with medium head.

At first sniff it smells like... wheat beer. But paying a little closer attention brings out hints of dark coffee and chocolate. Very interesting aroma.

The flavor is surprisingly clean and crisp slightly sweet, slightly spicy, with the feeling of bitterness on the sides of the tongue, without actually being bitter. There are subtle hints of coffee, cocoa, and chili in the finish. The chili is more felt than tasted, with a bit of a warming sensation on the tongue and roof of the mouth.

Mouth feel is typical of most American brewed wheat beers; not too thick, not too thin, with medium carbonation. It's a medium bodied feel and is filling without being heavy. 6% alcohol gives enough strength to be relaxing (after a few), but far from overpowering.

I'm a fan of original Shock Top when i can get it draft, not so much out of a bottle, but this is, in my opinion, better from a bottle than the original is from draft. I think I would enjoy it even more if the chocolate and chili were more distinct, but it is very good as is. I'd love to find it on draft somewhere!

Once again, thanks for reading!










¡Salud! :beerchug:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Enjoying some more of this tonight and I'll be danged if I didn't notice more chili this time. Here's the strange part though, I don't mean chili as in pepper. It's almost like I'm drinking a good wheat beer while eating a nice warm bowl of home made chili. And it's good!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That is one dark wheat beer. Gonna have to find and try this one.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> That is one dark wheat beer. Gonna have to find and try this one.


It really is. I was surprised when I poured the first one. Very dark for a, wheat and even cloudier than most. It's definitely worth a try though. I'm having a second one right now. :lol: Make sure you follow their suggestion to swirl the last little bit before pouring. I noticed quite a bit of sediment in the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm definitely going to seek this stuff out. Thanks for the review Josh!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> Enjoying some more of this tonight and I'll be danged if I didn't notice more chili this time. Here's the strange part though, I don't mean chili as in pepper. It's almost like I'm drinking a good wheat beer while eating a nice warm bowl of home made chili. And it's good!


that sounds like a very interesting combination....will have to try one next time in the states


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

that does sound like an interesting combo. i've had a few chili beers before and the sensation of having 'heat' when taking a drink of beer is truly unique.

if you guys like the idea of a dark wheat beer, seek out a dunkelweizen, Weihenstephaner and Ayinger both make good ones that are available at nice bottle shops.

nice review Josh!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I had to try this one with all the craziness about the Mayan calendar. :lol: It's definitley unique and I definitely like it!


----------

